# [H] LE 40k zombies, pant tang infantry, champions of chaos, [W] £ $ on ebay



## yelwar (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello to you all

Amongst the great stuff I have up on E-bay this week are the following fine 80's Citadel/ Warhammer figures. Please take a look at these and others I have up, it all ends on Sunday:


For fantasy and Pre Slotta

C35 champion of chaos

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110758017...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1014wt_1141

C 01 fighter

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110758020...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_926wt_1185

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110758021...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_926wt_1185

Dwarf command set 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110758025...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1258wt_1185

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110758027...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1258wt_1141

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110758029...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1258wt_1185

Eternal champion EC04 Pan tang infantry

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110759544...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1258wt_1185

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110759571...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1258wt_1185


night horrors

C18 headless ghost

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110757996...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1574wt_1185

C18 SHEET GHOST
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110759567...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1320wt_1185

C18 Night horror Giant WEREWOLF

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110759551...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1320wt_1185




For 40K 

bizarrely named :

LE OOP VIETNAM CHAOS AGENT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110759575...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1654wt_1141

LE OOP VIETNAM ZOMBIE WITH GUN

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110759575...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1626wt_1185

LE OOP VIETNAM ZOMBIE WITH NO GUN

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110759574...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1598wt_1185





For blood bowl

STAR PLAYER HALFLING PUGGY BACONBREATH

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110759565...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_999wt_1185


STAR PLAYER DWARF BARIK FARBLAST

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110759570...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_999wt_1141



Magazines/Classic board games/ and rpg

Different worlds magazine No.2 Chaosium

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110758786...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_564wt_1185

Different worlds magazine No.33 Chaosium

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110758786...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_571wt_1185

All my figures are unpainted and in excellent condition. Pop a question on E- bay if you want, I will do my best to give a prompt reply 
Happy bidding to you if you choose to do so.

My thanks in advance

Mark


----------

